# Kmilo: /dev/nvram permissions permanent anpassen

## Erdie

Hallo,

für die Verwendung von Kmilo ist es unter KDE3 notwendig, ein /dev/nvram device anzulegen und dort bestimmte Berechtigungen einzurichten. Leider bleiben die nach dem Neustart nicht bestehen. Wie kann man es erreichen, dass entsprechende Ändernungen einen Reboot überleben?

Danke und herzlichen Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich müsste es doch reichen das nvram Modul zu laden (ich weiß jetzt leider nicht wie dieses genau heißt, aber im Kernel müsste es unter nvram zu finden sein). Evtl sogar fest in den Kernel einbauen (ich weiß das es dieses gibt).

Gefunden:

```
Symbol: NVRAM [=m]

Prompt: /dev/nvram support

  Defined at drivers/char/Kconfig:762

  Depends on: ATARI || X86 || ARM && RTC_DRV_CMOS || GENERIC_NVRAM

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Character devices

  Selected by: ATARI_SCSI && SCSI_LOWLEVEL && ATARI && SCSI || THINKPAD_ACPI && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT
```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Für sowas gibt es udev.

Ich habe eine Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom.rules, in der unter anderem das hier steht:

```
KERNEL=="nvram", NAME="%k", MODE="0664"
```

Ich weiß nicht was man mit /dev/nvram alles anstellen kann, das könnte unsicher sein.

----------

## toralf

Ich habe die Datei /etc/init.d/xdm angepasst :

```
start() {

        local EXE= NAME= PIDFILE=

        chmod a+rw /dev/nvram

```

edit: chmod g+w reicht schon ausLast edited by toralf on Wed Jul 01, 2009 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Danke für die Tipps. Damit komme ich sicher klar. Das mit der Sicherheit hat keine so hohe Prio auf meinem Notebook, dass ich fast ausschließlich zuhause nutze.

----------

## mrsteven

 :Exclamation:  Nur falls das sonst noch jemand liest: Über /dev/nvram erhält man Zugriff auf die BIOS-Einstellungen. Das heißt, wenn man Schreibrechte für diese Gerätedatei hat, dann kann man wild in den Einstellungen herumschreiben. Man sollte also nur dann etwas an den Rechten dieses Devices ändern, wenn man weiß was man tut.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Toralf, die Stelle ist meiner Meinung nach ungünstig. Ich denke sowas wäre in /etc/conf.d/local.start oder in eine udev-Regel besser aufgehoben. Deine Lösung geht zwar, aber sie setzt vorraus, dass X verwendet wird und das es mit /etc/init.d/xdm gestartet wird. Es gibt neben kmilo auch andere Applikationen, die mit /dev/nvram arbeiten und kein X vorraussetzen. Und dann gibt es Leute, die keinen grafischen Login-Screen verwenden, obwohl sie X nutzen.

----------

## toralf

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Toralf, die Stelle ist meiner Meinung nach ungünstig. Ich denke sowas wäre in /etc/conf.d/local.start oder in eine udev-Regel besser aufgehoben.

 Da ast Du recht. Wobei local.start etwas zu spät ist, da kdm weit vorher gestartet wird, deshalb auch schon ein Login erfolgt sein kann und - zumindest ich mich beim ThinkPad T41 - noch mal aus- und wieder einloggen mußte, damit die Lautstärkeregelung funktionierte und auch grafisch angezeigt wurde. Eine udev Regel wäre sicherlich angebracht.

Anbei, beim aktuellen ThinkPad T400 ist das alles nicht mehr notwendig, da funktionieren die default file permissions  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe keine Thinkpad, ich habe ein Nexoc Osiris 619. Trotzdem muß ich /dev/nvram mit 664 belegen damit kmilo funktioniert. Die Tasten funktionieren schon aber das Onscreendisplay leider nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe keine Thinkpad, ich habe ein Nexoc Osiris 619. Trotzdem muß ich /dev/nvram mit 664 belegen damit kmilo funktioniert. Die Tasten funktionieren schon aber das Onscreendisplay leider nicht.

 

für welche Funktionen benötigt kmilo zugriff auf /dev/nvram?

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für welche Funktionen benötigt kmilo zugriff auf /dev/nvram?

 

Wenn ich das wüßte. Der entsprechende KDE Dialog um Kmilo zu starten, ist solange ausgegraut, bis die Permissions auf /dev/nvram gesetzt sind. Genauer untersucht habe ich das bisher nicht weil es letztendlich Kosmetik ist aber schön wäre es ja. Unter dem Kubuntu meiner Frau funktionieren das OSD einwandfrei.

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

wenn es nur um die zusätzlichen Tasten geht?, die funktionieren bei mir auch ohne kamilo. Die Tasten werden vom kernel erkannt nur im X müssen ein paar Tasten noch zu passenden Xorg Keysyms gemappt werden.

----------

## Erdie

Wie gesagt, die Taten funktionieren, nur für das Onscreen Menü brauche ich Kmilo.

----------

## Erdie

Dazu kommt noch, dass das Device jedesmal neu angelegt werden muß. Es sind also nicht nur die Permissions. Ich dachte, dass nach redem shutdown die devices von udev in ein Tarball gespeichert werden.

----------

